# Enlarger help



## TwistMyArm (Oct 16, 2003)

Well I'm looking at picking up an enlarger on ebay and I was wondering if I could get some info from you people.

First off I was looking at two Vivitar enlargers, an E32 and an E34. 
Here is a link to the E32 http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2957963422&category=29985&rd=1

From what I've been told this enlarger will do colour, but will require a filter. I was also told that it uses a 35mm screw mount for lenses, which is an international standard so if I wished I could readily purchase new lenses almost anywhere. 

Anyway my main questions are as follows:
Has anyone had any experience with Vivitar enlargers? 
Would a Vivitar enlarger be worth spending $50 on? 
Does anyone know what the differnce is between the E32 and the E34?
And finally are enlarger lenses really all based on a 39mm screw mount standard?

Thanks folks


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 16, 2003)

To print color you will need a full set of cyan, magenta, and yellow gels; you stack these in varying quantities to alter color.

I don't know if there is a standard size, but it's usually not very hard to make a lens board and mount any size lens, if you have trouble finding the right sized lens/lensboard.

It looked to me like the difference in the two enlargers was how the chassis mounts to the base board.  Sturdier is better.


----------



## motcon (Oct 16, 2003)

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> I was also told that it uses a 35mm screw mount for lenses, which is an international standard so if I wished I could readily purchase new lenses almost anywhere.



untrue. the standard mount is 39mm, also referred to as the leica mount.



			
				TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any experience with Vivitar enlargers?



i have not, no.



			
				TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Would a Vivitar enlarger be worth spending $50 on?



mechanically this seems ok. i'm more concerned about the lens. email the seller to find out the lens manufacturer. 



			
				TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> And finally are enlarger lenses really all based on a 39mm screw mount standard?



yes. see above response.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. I don&#8217;t' think I&#8217;m going to bother with the Vivitar enlargers though. I've seen a few Omega B600s on ebay lately and it's the same model I used back in high school.

I'm looking at one that comes with a Nikkor 1:2.8 50mm Lens, Micromega Critical Focuser, Ultima Easels, Reels and tanks, Marktime Timer, 3 developing trays, and paper. 

I'm thinking if I can win this auction for about $75 US then it would be a better score. The only downside is that it's gonna cost me another $80 just to have it shipped up here. I Still I think it might be worth it though.


----------

